# Winterizing refridgerator



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, here's my question. When winterizing I have always pulled the solenoid from fridge to drain. 
I have a customer who has a Whirlpool fridge with ice maker,filter, through door ice and water. Multiple water lines with the filter in the front.
For those who winterize any thoughts?
First time I ran into this and I'm a little concerned, don't want to pay to repair a $4,000.00 fridge in spring.:no:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

air compressor and blow it out, just like sprinkler lines...blow air first and get air out ice maker and water dispenser, then pull all filters and blow again..does the manual for the fridge have any instructions for winterizing? otherwise I would put in work order, that fridge may not be made tobe winterized to cover your butt, just incase something doesnt drain and freezes and causes damage..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Okay, here's my question. When winterizing I have always pulled the solenoid from fridge to drain.
> I have a customer who has a Whirlpool fridge with ice maker,filter, through door ice and water. Multiple water lines with the filter in the front.
> For those who winterize any thoughts?
> First time I ran into this and I'm a little concerned, don't want to pay to repair a $4,000.00 fridge in spring.:no:


What does W/Pool say about winterizing? Is not all the internal piping subject to colder than cold anyway. Good point let us know what they say ...


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, nothing in the manual or on the website.
I did remove solenoid and blew through lines, about a 1/2 qt. water came out.
Brought solenoid with me and will hold on to it till spring when I open her up.
System was open when I removed solenoid, thanks guys.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

It would really be cool to take a small pump and run RV antifreeze thru it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mtfallsmikey said:


> It would really be cool to take a small pump and run RV antifreeze thru it.


I dont think running semi toxic liquid through drinking water lines would be such a good idea..well unless you didnt like the people..:laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> mtfallsmikey said:
> 
> 
> > It would really be cool to take a small pump and run RV antifreeze thru it.
> ...


I'm surprised you didn't mention an ex-wife???


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> mtfallsmikey said:
> 
> 
> > It would really be cool to take a small pump and run RV antifreeze thru it.
> ...


He could flush when reopening in spring?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

RV antifreeze is non-toxic, automotive anti-freeze is


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> I'm surprised you didn't mention an ex-wife???


LOL..remember anything that bleeds for a week and doesnt die aint human..so poison probably wouldnt do much to them...dont ask me why I might know this...:laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mtfallsmikey said:


> RV antifreeze is non-toxic, automotive anti-freeze is


I would be hesitant to put anything through all that plastic piping that isnt designed for that specific purpose..what if it leaves an after taste in the water..then you are still buying a new refridge in the spring...as the customer will know you put anti freeze in it...not worth the hassle.and the customer can be one of those pain in the but health nuts that worry about breathing air and now you just put antifreeze in their water lines....I would bet blowing it through with air will be good, as sprinkler systems are winterized this way, you dont have to get all the water out, just enough so if it freezes and expands , the piping is not filled with water to burst the pipe..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flush then chlorinate flush again in a hour and everything will be fine.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I usually pull the solenoid on those and leave the thing plugged in all winter. The unit keeps the inside tubing insulated enough.


----------

